# Best No Hub torque wrench?



## bryan1354 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

Lost my No Hub Torque wrench the other day- before I go buying another one of the same (Pasco Brand). What's the best one I can easily find? better than the pasco one? Didn't really like it.. Started to rust up on me after a couple of months of being around doo doo water.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a douglas must have it 30 years never a problem not sire if they still make them also picked up a ridgid for the 3/8 and a reed for the 3/8
ridgid has never worked right I worked with a lot of guys who have the Seekonk
if I was starting out now that's what I would buy I use a 12 volt Makita to run them down first then check the torque with the no hub wrench


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know the best out there, but I use a raptor brand(from ferguson) and has been holding up well with no problems so far. Yes, a little rust is there, but still functions correctly as it came new.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Have many hand ones , BUT*

My 18 volt Makita with a nut driver is Da Balls.Paalleezze don't tell Da Sptectors:whistling2:


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Seekonk brand


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ridgid 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm pretty sure mine is seekonk, started out chrome and red. I've had it so long it's chrome and pink now. It's never rusted and still works great.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Dropped mine in a wall at a hospital, , got it back couple months later, tied a magnet on a string and fished it out, seeking around $40.0.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Seekonk $40.00


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Milwaukee m12 no hub driver. Cheap and easy


----------



## bryan1354 (Apr 4, 2016)

Decided to go with the Raptor no hub! thanks guys


----------



## Redvvood (Apr 9, 2016)

I use my thumb and index finger to torque to specify, no tools needed


----------

